# Game 35: Celtics (13-21) at Hawks (9-22)



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Why do the Celtics get the toughest schedule? Nobody knows, but one thing that is certain is that Atlanta has managed to have three 2-game win streaks this season, a remarkable feat accomplished by the Celtics just a few weeks ago, and are on the verge to make their first 3-game win streak of the season. 

The Celtics are 0-2 vs the, win percentage wise, worst team in the league and will try to stop their nightmare of losing to the Hawks for the third time this season.

The Hawks have a lot to fight for tonight. If they win, they will be the third worse team, win percentage wise, in the league passing the Charlotte Bobcats and the Portland Trailblazers. Wow!

Boston, coming off of three losses to the Hawks, Wizards and Mavericks by just five, one and two points, respectively, have got to win. They have got to make a statment this game show their captain that they can win games and hopefully make him stay (or as Premier would say "at least till the end of the season.") Not only do they have to win because of that, but because I just turned down two Bruins tickets to see them take on Joe Thornton and the San Jose Sharks...I'm an idiot.

Atlanta last three games...well who really cares? All we need to know is that they've kicked our asses the last two times and that they're on a 2-game win streak.

Oh and, Al Harrington was hot the last game.


The probable starters for each team:











[url="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/joe_johnson/"]http://www.nba.com/playerfile/royal_ivey/







[/url]


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW, there are two bets up there. The first two are if the Celtics will hold the Hawks under 100 points, the other five are when Blount turns it over.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I think that the Hawks will win because it is at home and because of Al Harrington again. He is playing a very good stretch of basketball right now.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

I was going to go to this game but my girlfriend had to work and I didn't figure she would appreciate me taking someone else, so I traded my tickets to a friend for tickets to the C's at Memphis in a couple of months. I'm going to stay home and watch the game on TV instead. If this game is like so many others I have been to in Atlanta I doubt I will miss much. For some reason the Hawks seem to have the C's number. After such a tough game last night I'm expecting a letdown from the C's, and the Hawks are playing good ball right now.

I'm curious to see what the starting lineup will be. Doc's lineups have been getting crazier with each game so who knows who will play tonight. I think he has one of those old "Magic 8-balls" on his desk and he uses it to pick his lineup.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If the C's lose tonight, I'm really, really, _really_ gonna be pissed off.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount comes in, inbound pass and turnover.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Blount comes in, inbound pass and turnover.


Whoa...on the 2nd posession (defense now) he gets a 3 second call. This guy is hilarious.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Both teams are shooting over 64% in the first quarter.

Yeah, it's going over 100.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Sorry I'm late all. I have the flu and have been feeling like ****!...

Go Celtics!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce does his thing and keeps us in it by going to the line.


Down 15....Wow


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky to Perkins


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't know if it's just me feeling like crap...But we sure are playing like it...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I don't know if it's just me feeling like crap...But we sure are playing like it...



nope, definitely not you.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No freaking wonder Pierce wants a trade. Getting shelled by the Atlanta freaking Hawks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> No freaking wonder Pierce wants a trade. Getting shelled by the Atlanta freaking Hawks.


Not once, not twice, but three times.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Pierce D-E-S-E-R-V-E-S a championship, simple. He isn't going to get one here, so trade him. Continue the "youth movement."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Ricky just got rejected HARD by JR Smith. Wow...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The Rejection, it must be seen.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Ricky just got rejected HARD by JR Smith. Wow...



josh smith


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> josh smith


J Smith.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perkins!


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Can someone please explain why Scalabrine and Blount started the 3rd? Doc must be thinking he can confuse the Hawks by doing the stupidest things possible. Delonte is plaing hard but this is one UGLY game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Can someone please explain why Scalabrine and Blount started the 3rd? Doc must be thinking he can confuse the Hawks by doing the stupidest things possible. Delonte is plaing hard but this is one UGLY game.



Blount and Veal in because we don't need to play defense nor rebound. 

You see BWB, when you play offense "someone" has to play defense...and it's not us! That's Doc's motto.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't know, but I am done watching this team suck! 

I'm going to watch SpongeBob...PeAcE!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce just had a great dunk...still down and I didn't record it.

When did the Hawks get a white Ben Wallace? This Zaza [strike]clown[/strike] guy is making our guys look [strike]good[/strike] like clowns.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

WOW

Scalabrine is really handling Harrington. I thought it was funny at first. Now it's kind of sad, lol.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ricky on the rebound and the break for 2 and the foul!!!!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Scalabrinewhat? Did he just do that? !!!!!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

scalabrine for MVP


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

we might win more games if we play scalabrine 30+ minutes ever night


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Scalabrine has a weird voice.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn, not only did they lose.. but I lost all my points. Why did Boston decide to play defense?


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

finally win close game


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

Finally we win a game. I'm not sure if this means anything. 
Not to be a pesimist but we beat the Hawks and only 
by a couple of points, that can't be a good sign. My personal
opinion about this team is that we need a change before the deadline.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I was praying that we'll lose. Too bad, I think this would have been Danny's final straw with Glen.

Hi Scalabrine, nice to meet you...before this game I've seen you play 20 seconds max...but I guess it was coming since Glen likes to play with the lineups 35 games into the season.

That's cool, I guess...


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> I was praying that we'll lose. Too bad, I think this would have been Danny's final straw with Glen.
> 
> Hi Scalabrine, nice to meet you...before this game I've seen you play 20 seconds max...but I guess it was coming since Glen likes to play with the lineups 35 games into the season.
> 
> That's cool, I guess...


I no what you mean. I wanted them to lose too. lol I know it would make Danny think more and more about making a change.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Celtics hold the Hawks under 100 and Blount made a TO on his first touch.

Paid.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It looks like I went to be a little too early. I woke up at 2 a.m., went to Celtics.com and saw that we won, I was thinking either my flu was making me see things or I was dreaming. But you guys provided the play by play :clown: and it seems we finially decided to pull our heads out of our asses and won a ball game...

What did Scals do that was so great?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, one thing is for sure. 
West is making a believer out of me. 
I was looking at stats and I don't know whether to laugh or cry about this, but with 8 boards he outrebounded everyone in the game but Pachulia with 9 and Davis with 8. 
Paul and Rickey poured in points as usual, but Paul had 6 TO and only 4 boards.

I was shocked that Blount had 15 points 6 rebs and "only" three turnovers. 

And do tell about Mr. Scalabrine. Is he trying to redeem himself? Obviously I couldn't watch the game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Scabs did what he does when he gets some minutes. And he does things that don't show up in the box score Mr. #1AWFAN likes to post on him (no offense #1AW  ).



> He played 28 minutes; his previous high was 19. He played the entire second half, save for an 83-second breather at the start of the fourth quarter. And while his numbers don't jump out like those of Paul Pierce (27 points) or Ricky Davis (21), it probably can be said that the Celtics' marquee free agent signee of the summer made his 2005-06 debut in Game 35 with 4 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist and, most likely, a lot of oxygen afterward.
> 
> ''That's the most I've played in, what, six months?" he said. ''But it's easy for a guy like myself, who is not going to get numbers, to be playing with guys like Paul, Ricky, Mark [Blount], and Delonte [West]. That way, I can sneak in and get whatever I can get, and I'm OK with that."
> 
> ...


Scabs is also #4 for the Celtics on the Roland Ratings.

I don't want Scabs to take minutes from Al or Perks. But if he steals some minutes from Blount and even Raef I am all for it.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

aquaitious said:


> Celtics hold the Hawks under 100 and Blount made a TO on his first touch.
> 
> Paid.


I know you all got a better record but damn. I thought ATL was going to win this one. They were up most of the game I think.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Scabs did what he does when he gets some minutes. And he does things that don't show up in the box score Mr. #1AWFAN likes to post on him (no offense #1AW  ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pfft...he's 4th on the Roland Ratings after one game....against the Hawks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheATLien said:


> I know you all got a better record but damn. I thought ATL was going to win this one. They were up most of the game I think.


I'm more depressed about this win than you are...lol, I think Glen Rivers was this close ( > < ) to being fired. :sad:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Pfft...he's 4th on the Roland Ratings after one game....against the Hawks.


for the season.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Things like "points allowed" and "rebounds allowed" aren't as readily apparent in the usual box score as are how many points, rebounds, blocks a player gets. 

Among other things I am saying I'd take Scabs over Blount anyday. Last night Zaza picked up 6 offensive rebounds most of them on Blount's watch. I had the Hawks feed (NBA League Pass) and they were showing how Perk and Zaza were fighting and clawing at each other in the paint before the ball ever got to them but as soon as Blount was in, that type of physical defense was gone. Scabs can do better than Blount on that and we need that more than Blounts points (negated by turnovers but that's another story).

Last night...did anyone notice how Scabs was the first one enthusiastically cheering and standing over Paul after Paul drew an offensive foul. He picked Paul up with vigor. I think this team needs that kind of attitude from somewhere. We had just lost 3 heartbreaking games. Scabs gave us that positive enthusiasm last night.

Also - I was watching the other players reactions to the positive plays that Scabs had. I think Paul, Ricky and the rest of the team really like him, and are truly happy when he does contribute. A little surprised maybe  but also happy.

Again he's not close to a star - and I don't want him to take away from AJ or Perks - but he brings some things to this team we need.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> Scabs did what he does when he gets some minutes. And he does things that don't show up in the box score Mr. #1AWFAN likes to post on him (no offense #1AW  ).




hahaha...well...i did like his hustle last night...but if you would like to give scal 30 minutes a night to produce #s like he did last night then thats ur opinion...yes he came up with a clutch shot in a big situation last night...i applaud him for that...but the fact is in 29 minutes he still only had 4 pts 2 rebs and 2 turnovers...and more than half the time he looked lost on the court...if he coulda put up a decent 8 or 10 points i would have been much happier...i cant complain though we won and he was a good part of it at the end...cheers to scalabrine :cheers:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

> but if you would like to give scal 30 minutes a night to produce #s like he did last night then thats ur opinion


I am saying I am not worried about his numbers on offense. We'll score points. It's the other things he brings to the table I like. 30 minutes is a lot though. I'd take around 20 from Scabs though.

And I know how you feel about him so I'll take your:



> i cant complain though we won and he was a good part of it at the end...cheers to scalabrine


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> for the season.


I meant his numbers jumped up after one game, he was a *little* further down there before last night.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

got it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Causeway said:


> Things like "points allowed" and "rebounds allowed" aren't as readily apparent in the usual box score as are how many points, rebounds, blocks a player gets.
> 
> Among other things I am saying I'd take Scabs over Blount anyday. Last night Zaza picked up 6 offensive rebounds most of them on Blount's watch. I had the Hawks feed (NBA League Pass) and they were showing how Perk and Zaza were fighting and clawing at each other in the paint before the ball ever got to them but as soon as Blount was in, that type of physical defense was gone. Scabs can do better than Blount on that and we need that more than Blounts points (negated by turnovers but that's another story).
> 
> ...


Speaking of Veal playing for Blount and/or Raef, I've said it quite a few times that I'd rather see Veal in there than Blount/Raef. He can't be any worse than Raef, and is better to play the quicker 4's and rebound better than Mr Rebounding Machine, Mark Blount.

Again, Veal would be nice for this team, but on a team that has four big man already, two locked up till 2034 on 30+ billion dollar contracts that can't do ****, there was absolutely no need to get another guy locked up for the same amount of years and half the money.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Speaking of Veal playing for Blount and/or Raef, I've said it quite a few times that I'd rather see Veal in there than Blount/Raef. He can't be any worse than Raef, and is better to play the quicker 4's and rebound better than Mr Rebounding Machine, Mark Blount.
> 
> Again, Veal would be nice for this team, but on a team that has four big man already, two locked up till 2034 on 30+ billion dollar contracts that can't do ****, there was absolutely no need to get another guy locked up for the same amount of years and half the money.


Fair points. I see a need for a guy like Scabs but it does create a tough situation at the position. Keep up the prayers that Blount gets moved.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> hahaha...well...i did like his hustle last night...but if you would like to give scal 30 minutes a night to produce #s like he did last night then thats ur opinion...yes he came up with a clutch shot in a big situation last night...i applaud him for that...but the fact is in 29 minutes he still only had 4 pts 2 rebs and 2 turnovers...and more than half the time he looked lost on the court...if he coulda put up a decent 8 or 10 points i would have been much happier...i cant complain though we won and he was a good part of it at the end...cheers to scalabrine :cheers:


Is offense all that matters to you? Scal played VERY well last night. Al Harrington the last two games was averaging 31 ppg against us. Scal shut him down very well last night. I hate the guy but you have to applaud his effort.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I think I'm going to die of shock. 
Did Rivers actually say he needed some veterans out there???
What a concept. Now if he can just wrap his head around the fact that we need offense and defense..........

I could part with Blount without shedding a tear. And if Veal helps on D, cool. 
And if he helps the offense run better cool. 

The trade we most need to make is Rivers.......


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

cgcatsfan said:


> I think I'm going to die of shock.
> Did Rivers actually say he needed some veterans out there???
> What a concept. Now if he can just wrap his head around the fact that we need offense and defense..........
> 
> ...


There's a smaller chance of us trading Rivers than us trading Raef and Blount of Tim Duncan.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Is offense all that matters to you? Scal played VERY well last night. Al Harrington the last two games was averaging 31 ppg against us. Scal shut him down very well last night. I hate the guy but you have to applaud his effort.


My man Lant is back! Nice post.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*last night...*

*WE WON!!!!!!* :jawdrop:


----------



## DOUBLE-M (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: last night...*

It was a good win because it was a win, but we didn't play well.
I want a trade:gopray:


----------

